# 2010 demo 8 pic



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2009)

this might be the 2010 demo 8 
found the pic in this link http://www.nsmb.com/team/3040/
it looks sweet but almost he same as the others


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

1.5" head tube just like Sam Hill's and the Demo 7.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

"Just like Sam Hill's frame - in geometry at least. "

some numbers wouldve been nice...


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

doubt it's a 2010, there's another article that talks about how it's a special edition for that rider, and some other riders...but yes, it's sam hills frame


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

pretty sure Hills frame is production for 2010. thats what the little birdies are saying anyway.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

pretty


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Nope, thats not it . I saw Brandon Sloan in Whistler and thats not he bike he was on...


----------



## ILFREERIDER (Feb 25, 2004)

can you describe how does it look like? (does it have 2 rear stays? is the shock still low in the frame?)

thanks!


----------



## kipdrunner (Aug 9, 2007)

Does the link not work for you? It looks almost identical (most people familiar with the Demo wouldn't give it a second thought), except that it has different geometry, a 1.5 headtube, the front of the shock is bolted onto the frame itself (not a little carrier) and the seattube is a little bent.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

Does it have 150/83mm spacing?


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

CountryBoy said:


> Does it have 150/83mm spacing?


no, i heard its 135 spacing but they tested both, one with 150 and the other with 135
they decided on the 135 cause there was no difference with stiffness or performace so they stuck with 135 cause it was lighter..


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

kipdrunner said:


> Does the link not work for you? It looks almost identical (most people familiar with the Demo wouldn't give it a second thought), except that it has different geometry, a 1.5 headtube, the front of the shock is bolted onto the frame itself (not a little carrier) and the seattube is a little bent.


He was talking about Brandon Sloan's bike, not the one posted in the link.


----------



## pdh (Jan 20, 2004)

"I think I see Blue. He looks glorious!!!!!!!!"


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

It looks the same as all the other Demo 8's, at least to me. Is it a nice bike? Sure. But I don't see what the big deal is here?


----------



## enduro06 (Nov 17, 2005)

Here's a link that talks about Sam Hills Demo 8 and most likely the one Specialized will build for 2010. In motorcross/supercross the dealers say "A win on Sunday equals sales on Monday". So when Sam keeps winning, DHer are going to want that same bike. Of course we all know it doesn't matter what Sam rides he'll be at the top anyway.

http://www.nsmb.com/2951-sam-hills-demo-8/


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

enduro06 said:


> Here's a link that talks about Sam Hills Demo 8 and most likely the one Specialized will build for 2010. In motorcross/supercross the dealers say "A win on Sunday equals sales on Monday". So when Sam keeps winning, DHer are going to want that same bike. Of course we all know it doesn't matter what Sam rides he'll be at the top anyway.
> 
> http://www.nsmb.com/2951-sam-hills-demo-8/


you mean like how he hasn't won a single race this season?


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

William42 said:


> you mean like how he hasn't won a single race this season?


Ha, you beat me to it.

I will go as far to say though, that this is one mean-looking DH bike. I'm not a fan of Specialized but this thing looks pretty hot.


----------



## 1soulrider (Jan 21, 2004)

William42 said:


> you mean like how he hasn't won a single race this season?


US Open ring a bell? How about Sea Otter DS?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

1soulrider said:


> US Open ring a bell? How about Sea Otter DS?


forgot about the open. Since nobody in their right mind buys a DS/4x rig, and the sales probably number in the dozens, sea otter DS not such a big deal, its not like he won on a demo 8.

Either way, who gives a fyck about american racing?


----------



## doodooboi (Dec 29, 2006)

rep_1969 said:


> Ha, you beat me to it.
> 
> I will go as far to say though, that this is one mean-looking DH bike. I'm not a fan of Specialized but this thing looks pretty hot.


Wow can anyone say raked!!! :eekster: That's gotta be sitting in the 62 degree area!


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

DEST said:


> no, i heard its 135 spacing but they tested both, one with 150 and the other with 135
> they decided on the 135 cause there was no difference with stiffness or performace so they stuck with 135 cause it was lighter..


WTF Thats Stupid!


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

William42 said:


> Either way, who gives a fyck about american racing?


Ummmm, Americans maybe?


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

William42 said:


> forgot about the open. Since nobody in their right mind buys a DS/4x rig, and the sales probably number in the dozens, sea otter DS not such a big deal, its not like he won on a demo 8.


If only everyone could know the joys of trailriding a ds bike, then maybe we'd get away from 70° headangles once and for all...


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

huntandride said:


> WTF Thats Stupid!


not quite. demos use a zero dish(or close to it). so its stiffer than a regular 135mm spaced wheel and lighter than a 150mm.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

What's the difference between a 1 1/8th in. headtube and a 1.5 in? I mean, other than the size obviously. Is there a performance difference that would make running either size a better choice?


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

specializedbeta18 said:


> What's the difference between a 1 1/8th in. headtube and a 1.5 in? I mean, other than the size obviously. Is there a performance difference that would make running either size a better choice?


so you can run reducer cups/internal headset or a flush headset to get the bars lower.


----------



## sq225917 (Dec 28, 2008)

1" 1/2 gives you slightly more external tubing diameter to weld up to the rest of the frame, but that's it.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

damn, I didn't know some people were still so far behind the times... hahah


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

pdh said:


> "I think I see Blue. He looks glorious!!!!!!!!"


:lol: nice


----------



## Dunda_Himself (Jul 8, 2009)

Ive ordered a 2010 Demo, should get it at the end of August

Cant wait.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

http://www.nsmb.com/team/3153-2010-specialized-demo8-initial-review

Willows has some time on 2010 Demo 8.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

'10 Demo will be like so :

1.5 head tube
83/150mm drivetrain
13.5-13.75" bb (they're still playing with the exact numbers)
64* head angle

and a wicked sweet paint scheme.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

chooofoojoo said:


> '10 Demo will be like so :
> 
> 1.5 head tube
> 83/150mm drivetrain
> ...


Don't think it'll be 83/150.

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220206


----------



## jut8 (Jul 10, 2006)

chooofoojoo said:


> '10 Demo will be like so :
> 
> 1.5 head tube
> 83/150mm drivetrain
> ...


I just rode one today, it does have the 1.5 headtube, but they are sticking with the 135mm rear end, the 2010 Demo is spec'ed with gravity cranks though, so I am guessing they did something with the chainline.


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

OMG, a Specialized that doesn't look gross. Haven't seen that in years.


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

William42 said:


> you mean like how he hasn't won a single race this season?


And I assume you win quite a few races each season from the comfort of your chair? You F^Ck!ng Suck.

Mike


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

DHFreak said:


> And I assume you win quite a few races each season from the comfort of your chair? You F^Ck!ng Suck.
> 
> Mike


fanboys get so butt hurt these days...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice....


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> nice....


lol


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

brillantesdv said:


> fanboys get so butt hurt these days...


Ask your mom about hurt butts.


----------

